# Flash Chat not working right



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2006)

On my Macs, Windows XP machine at home and 2000 machines at work the MacOSX.com flash Chat has not been working correctly. On all the machines a message will come up with a the "Flash not resonding" type message. So I am wondering if anyone else is seeing this kind of error.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 20, 2006)

It is broken.   I get the blue background then a sign in box that never lets me in. 

This is on Safari 2.0.3 & Tiger 10.4.5


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 20, 2006)

It took about 10 minutes for it to load for me, and I had to tell it 5 or six times to keep on loading the page (it thought it was going to crash). Once I got in, it was too slow to do anything really..


----------



## Veljo (Mar 2, 2006)

I run the same chat software on my website, so I have to say that it is definitely not a browser-related problem.

I suggest the chat be deleted and re-installed; that's usually the best solution to a problem such as this.


----------

